# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  المبادئي لا تتجزأ يا إعلام المريخ

## مرهف

*أولاً يجب أن نعترف بأنه ليس هنالك شيئ اسمه صحفي مريخي
ما عدا من يكتبون بصحيفة المريخ الرسمية لسان النادي
..
إنخدعنا في الكثيرون وحسبناهم يكتبون من أجل المريخ
ولكن بعد ان بدأت سحائب الوهم تنقشع عن اعيننا رويدا رويدا
بدأنا نكتشف بأن الكثيرون يكتبون من أجل مصالحهم فقط
من أجل ان يسوقوا حروفهم بأي ثمن المهم هو زيادة غلة الأرباح
..
لا اسفا علي هؤلاء بل اشد الأسف علي بعض الجماهير المريخية
التي اصبحت اسيرة لما يكتب في أعمدة هؤلاء
لم يُغيب أحد عقولهم بل غيبوها هم من تلقاء انفسهم
عندما جمدوا تفكيرهم لقراءة افكار هؤلاء
وكأن ما يكتبه هؤلاء في أعمدتهم وحي يوحي؟!
..
بعض جماهير المريخ حقيقة أصبحت جزء أصيل من أزمة المريخ 
اصبحت أزمة لأنها سلمت نفسها ورهنتها لهؤلاء الصحفيين المدعيين زورا وبهتانا 
ان ما يكتبونه من أجل المريخ
..
نواصل
...

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ربي اصلح الحال
امين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*من زمان قلنا كده يامرهف
وبالواضح كده
قرفنـــــــــــــا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دا الكلام الانا قلتو يامرهف في موضوع مزمل والناس انتقدتني 
وانا ماقلت كلامي من فراغ وللاسف كلهم منتفعين سااااااااااااااااي الا من رحم ربي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الصحافة أُطلق عليها السلطة الرابعة
ولم يتم اطلاق هذا الاسم عليها عبطا وإعتباطاً
فهي لسان حال المجتمع ومرأة الأحداث فيه 
الصفحة الرئيسية دائما هي للأخبار والأعمدة فيها ليس للونسة 
وابوابها الداخلية للتحليلات
..
اصبحت الصحافة في السودان بشكل عام مجرد جهل ينتشر في عقول 
القراء
حيث لا حسيب ولا رقيب علي ما يكتب فيها وداخلها 
..
المتابع لاعمدة اليوم
يشعر 
بالحسرة
بالندم 
بالالم
بالاحباط
من كان يكتب بالامس مدحا وثناء في حق البدري
اليوم هو في واد اخر
وادي الجهل 
أو قل وادي النسيان
فهذا انسب تعبير
فقد تبدلت المواقف بين ليلة وضحاه
..
نواصل
...

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*وادي الاستخفاف بعقول القراء 
واصل يامدير خلينا ان نفش قبينتنا في المنتفعين ديل
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*انا اكتب في الصحافة اذاً لدي هدف وليس رغبة في الكتابة
اكتب لاظهر السلبيات واثني علي الايجايبيات
انتقد لا من اجل موقف لا يرضيني
بل من اجل موقف يكون نقطة تغيير للأفضل
..
اليوم وبمروري علي عدة اعمدة صحفية
وجدت الكثيرون ممن كانوا بالامس يثنون بالباطل علي الفاشل حسام البدري
او من كانوا صامتون قد كتبوا ان (البدري اصلا لم يكن بمستوي المريخ)؟!
يا للخزي يا للعار يا للجهل يا للأسف
لماذا صمتم اذاً من قبل وأنتم تدركون ان البدري لم يكن بمستوي المريخ
أين امانة القلم الذي حُملتم؟
أين ضميركم؟
اين حب المريخ فيكم وانتم لا تستطيعون الجهر بما في دواخلكم 
من أجل ان لا يغضب منكم فلان او علان؟
..
هل بحق تحبون المريخ؟
لا أعتقد
لو كنتم ترون ان هنالك خطرا يحدق باسرتكم الصغيرة
هل كنتم ستصمتون؟ هل كنتم ستغمضون أعينكم وكأنكم لا ترونه؟!
ما بالكم وكيف تحكمون؟
وكيف لكم ان تدعون بأنكم مريخاب اصليون وغيركم حديثهم مجرد إسفاف
..
نواصل
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*أيقنت أن بنا نحن بعض جماهير المريخ غباء مستحكم وبلاهة غريبة
نتألم اليوم وغداً ننسي الألم ونلهث خلف كتابات من يستخف بعقولنا ونحن ندرك
نكتفي بقرائة ما يكتبه ونصدقه ونكذب الواقع
نرفض مبدأ النقاش حول مصداقية الحديث او الخطرفة التي تكتب ونكون علي استعداد
لخسارة اقرب الاقربين لنا لندافع عن فكرة هذا او ذاك
مع علمنا بان حديثهم مجرد ملهاة وجهل
..
اصبحت المصالح المشتركة والمفردة والغباء هو السائد
في زمن كان يجب ان نكون فيه أفضل بالاف المرات من ازمان غبرت
..
نواصل
...

*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

* ما قلنا سبب بلاوي المريخ اعلامه

ونحن كمان لينا الضلع الاكبر فى كل الاحداث


المريخ يظلم قدام اعين الاف المشجعين ولا يحركوا ساكن

يا حليل زمان خلاص القلوب ماتت
*

----------


## مرهف

*ربي خلقني وقد أحسن خلقتي وفضلني علي كثير ممن خلق تفضيلا
وميزني عن الانعام بزينة العقل
فلما اجمد عقلي وتفكيري في محطة عمود او مقال يكتبه صاحبه
من أجل ان يتقرب به لفلان وفلان وفلان
وانا اكون ضحية لهذا المقال بالدفاع عنه حقا وباطلاً
..
ربنا منحنا العقل لنميز به لا لكي نجعله اسيرا لهذا او ذاك 
..
نواصل
...

*

----------


## yassirali66

*لماذا صمتم اذاً من قبل وأنتم تدركون ان البدري لم يكن بمستوي المريخ
 أين امانة القلم الذي حُملتم؟

*

----------


## مرهف

*التحكيم يستقصد المريخ ويذبحه في كل مرة 
أين هم
المريخ اصبح مريخ البدري والحضري وفي مرات مريخ المصريين
لماذا الصمت
المريخ يزل في الاعمدة الزرقاء كل يوم ونجد في بعض مقالات من يدعون صحفيون مريخاب
عبارات الحبيب والاخ والصديق والرائع في اشارة لمن يستخفون المريخ
..
المريخ يتعاقد مع كومة من الفشل فتجدهم يمدحون هذا الفشل ويحاولون
بشتي السبل اقناعنا بان هذه الكوتة ليست فشلا بل هي نجاح الا في اعين من كان 
يريد ان يصطاد في المياه العكرة من اجل شيئ ما وهدف اخر
..
وبعضهم يمارس صمت الحملان لا يقوي ان يجاهر بالحق بدعوي الحفاظ علي الاستقرار
عن اي استقرار يتحدثون وعن اي استقرار يخاطبون فينا المشاعر
انا افضل الفوضي علي الاستقرار علي الفشل
..
نواصل
...

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*بدءا التحيه لك عزيزي مرهف

ان الوضع اكبر من ان نضع شماعة انفجار  الوضع في صحفيي المريخ

ان كانو جذءا من الازمة لكنهم لي سكل الاسباب

عليه ينبغي ان لانضع الزيت على النار

خاصه وانك اذا كنت تقرا اعمدة اعلاميي الجلافيط كيف تنهش في جسد

الزعيم ومن غير هؤلا الصحفيين يقوم بمقارعتهم امثال الرشيد علي عمر ومحمد عبد الماجد

هذا مع كل الود والاحترام لرايك عزيزي مرهف
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*أنا كمريخي ماذا يعنيني ان يكون لاعبي الهلال مواسير؟
وماذا يعنيني ان يشكو لاعبي الهلال الجوع؟!
وماذا يعنيني يهزم اهلي شندي الهلال
وماذا يعنيني ان يعيش الهال في ديون او بحبوحة؟
وماذا يعنيني ان يكون امبيلي يطالب بحقه وسوزا يلعب في دوري اخر؟
..
لما الاهتمام بالهلال اكثر من المريخ؟
ولما لا يتم انتقاد اوجه القصور في المريخ الا عندما تتقاطع المصالح؟
ولما التطبيل علي الفارغ للفشل وتبشير الاخرين بانهم سيجنون من هذا الفشل حصد النجاح
...

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كمل كمل يا مرهف !!
والله ما قلت هو الصدق بعينه
*

----------


## السناري

*أخي مرهف تحية طيبة لك ، وبعد ،،،
كلامك عين الحقيقة ، ولكن ألا تعتقد أننا كسودانين طيبين لدرجة السذاجة مع غيرنا ، كلمة تودينا وكلمة تجيبنا .
هل هنالك في الدنيا شعب ينسق ويرتب مع المصريين ؟؟ إلا الشعب الفلسطيني المغلوب على أمره ، كل الشعوب فكة إرتباطها معهم ، إلا نحن ، لماذا ، هل لأنهم يضحكوا علينا بأننا شعب وادي النيل ، ونحن أخوات .
*

----------


## مرهف

*المريخ اصبح مطية للبعض يقفز من خلاله سلالم المجد علي جثث ابنائه
المهم لديهم ان يغتنموا الفرصة فقد لا تتوفر لهم فيما بعد
وعندما تتوفر لهم فيما بعد يلهثون خلفها وكأنها لن تأتي مجدداً
الضحية للأسف هو المريخ وبعض عقول من جعلوها اسيرة لهم 
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*التحية لكم جميعا احبتي سارجع للتعقيب علي مشاركاتكم ان شاء الله
...

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

بدءا التحيه لك عزيزي مرهف

ان الوضع اكبر من ان نضع شماعة انفجار الوضع في صحفيي المريخ

ان كانو جذءا من الازمة لكنهم لي سكل الاسباب

عليه ينبغي ان لانضع الزيت على النار

خاصه وانك اذا كنت تقرا اعمدة اعلاميي الجلافيط كيف تنهش في جسد

الزعيم ومن غير هؤلا الصحفيين يقوم بمقارعتهم امثال الرشيد علي عمر ومحمد عبد الماجد

هذا مع كل الود والاحترام لرايك عزيزي مرهف



 الحبيب محمد حسن والله للاسف كل بلاوي المريخ من اعلامه والحقائق قدامك 
واول هذه البلاوي مزمل ابو القاسم رضي الله عنه كما يحلو لبعض المريخاب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*أشد ما أحزنني كتابات بعض الصحفيون اليوم عن البدري؟
لما فجأة البدري اصبح ليس ذاك المدرب الذي يتمناه المريخ؟
لما دافعتم عنه بالامس ومارس بعضم الصمت ؟!
إن المبادئي لا تتجزأ أبداً
ان يكون لي مبدأ فيعني ذلك انني محترم
وان اكتب وانتقد عند المواقف كل وحسب وقته فهذا يسمي العبط والجهل والخواء
..
لو صمتوا اليوم استحياءً أو كتبوا منتقدين اسلوب البدري في الرحيل
دون ان يعترفوا بعدم اهليته
لأصبح الامر مطاق بعض الشيئ
ولكن
ان يكتشفوا فجأة ان البدري
مدرب عادي
ليس لديه ما يقدمه 
وما هو الا تجربة لفشل خاضها مع الاهلي ويكررها اليوم مع المريخ
تتمدد الحسرة حينها في دواخلنا ويزداد الالم
..
انتم كنتم تعلمون هذا ؟! فلما الصمت والنفاق اذاً؟!
..
كتب البعض منتقداً من ينتقد الفشل الذي تجسد في البدري
وكتبوا يهمزون ويلمزون بان من ينتقدون البدري تحركهم الغيرة ويكتبون من أجل زعزعة الاستقرار
وكتبوا ان من ينتقدون لهم مأرب أخري
واليوم تبدلت المواقف
وتجزأت المبادئي
وتقاطعت المصالح او انتفت
فاصبح البدري فاشلا 
واصبح البدري ليس في قامة المريخ
واصبح البدري غير مؤهل لان يقود نادي مثل المريخ
..
سبحان الله
...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*البدري لم يكن مدرب فاشل بل نتائجه توضح غير ذلك 

اعطاءاً لكل ذو حق حقه 


ان اكثر المتالمين لذهابه ليس لانه مدرب كبير ونادم على فراقه 

ولكن اخاف على المريخ عدم استقراره الفني 


هنالك صحفيين من خارج صحيفة المريخ مريخاب 


لا يمكن ان ننكر لهم مريخيتهم لانهم لا يكتبون في صحيفة المريخ 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ربي اصلح الحال
امين



اللهم أمين ولكن يجب ان لا تنسي قول ربنا (وجعلنا لكل شيئ سببا)
لا يجب ان ننتظر ان ينصلح الحال ونحن لم نسعي لذلك
..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

من زمان قلنا كده يامرهف
وبالواضح كده
قرفنـــــــــــــا



قرفنا أكثر عبارة تعبر عما بدواخل مرهف
..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

دا الكلام الانا قلتو يامرهف في موضوع مزمل والناس انتقدتني 
وانا ماقلت كلامي من فراغ وللاسف كلهم منتفعين سااااااااااااااااي الا من رحم ربي



انا لا اريد ان أشخص الاسماء لكن للأسف قد إتضحت لنا الرؤية كاملة للكثير ممن يكتبون باسمنا
..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

وادي الاستخفاف بعقول القراء 
واصل يامدير خلينا ان نفش قبينتنا في المنتفعين ديل



نحن نستحق ذلك نستحق ان نكون في موضع الاستخفاف طالما ان اسرنا عقولنا في اعمدتهم






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

 ما قلنا سبب بلاوي المريخ اعلامه

ونحن كمان لينا الضلع الاكبر فى كل الاحداث


المريخ يظلم قدام اعين الاف المشجعين ولا يحركوا ساكن

يا حليل زمان خلاص القلوب ماتت



القلوب لم تمت بل يريد لها البعض ان تموت كي لا تومت مصالحه
لو لم يدعي هؤلاء ان كتابتهم لأجل المريخ لما لمناهم او حزنا عليهم
لكننا لا نرضي
ان يستغفلنا البعض بحجة اسمها المريخية
..
ولو دافع هؤلاء عن قدرات البدري في التدريب واستهجنوا طريقة رحيله
لما لمناهم
ولكن ان تتجزأ المباديئ واما ناظرينا فهذا ما لا نرضاه ابدا 
فلا يجب ان يكون المريخ مطية لكل من يريد ان يقفز للمجد في عهد رئيسه الثري
...
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

لماذا صمتم اذاً من قبل وأنتم تدركون ان البدري لم يكن بمستوي المريخ
 أين امانة القلم الذي حُملتم؟




لماذا صمتوا ؟! الاجابة بين السطور






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

بدءا التحيه لك عزيزي مرهف

ان الوضع اكبر من ان نضع شماعة انفجار  الوضع في صحفيي المريخ

ان كانو جذءا من الازمة لكنهم لي سكل الاسباب

عليه ينبغي ان لانضع الزيت على النار

خاصه وانك اذا كنت تقرا اعمدة اعلاميي الجلافيط كيف تنهش في جسد

الزعيم ومن غير هؤلا الصحفيين يقوم بمقارعتهم امثال الرشيد علي عمر ومحمد عبد الماجد

هذا مع كل الود والاحترام لرايك عزيزي مرهف



سامي
تحياتي!






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

كمل كمل يا مرهف !!
والله ما قلت هو الصدق بعينه



تسلم يا حبيب






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السناري
					

أخي مرهف تحية طيبة لك ، وبعد ،،،
كلامك عين الحقيقة ، ولكن ألا تعتقد أننا كسودانين طيبين لدرجة السذاجة مع غيرنا ، كلمة تودينا وكلمة تجيبنا .
هل هنالك في الدنيا شعب ينسق ويرتب مع المصريين ؟؟ إلا الشعب الفلسطيني المغلوب على أمره ، كل الشعوب فكة إرتباطها معهم ، إلا نحن ، لماذا ، هل لأنهم يضحكوا علينا بأننا شعب وادي النيل ، ونحن أخوات .



رأيي في المصريين كشعب وكحكومة لن يتغير ما لم يثبتوا العكس
نحن يهمنا ان نستخلص منهم الزبدة ونرمي جفائهم علي عرض البحر
ولكن البعض يريد ان ناخذ جفائهم ويأخذون الزبدة
في زمن تغييب العقول وتلاقي المصالح لا تستغرب ان جيئ لك بعادل امام مديرا لدائة الكرة بحجة الترفيه
ولا تستغرب ان وجدت من يدافع عن هذا القرار 
ولا تستغرب ان وجدت هنالك من ينتقد ويهمز ويلمز من لا يرضي بهذا الوضع
ولا تستغرب ان قرأت في الاعلام المصري مريخ عادل امام
ولا تستغرب ان قرأت ذات العبارة في اعمدة الصحفيين المريخاب
..
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

أيقنت أن بنا نحن بعض جماهير المريخ غباء مستحكم وبلاهة غريبة
نتألم اليوم وغداً ننسي الألم ونلهث خلف كتابات من يستخف بعقولنا ونحن ندرك
نكتفي بقرائة ما يكتبه ونصدقه ونكذب الواقع
نرفض مبدأ النقاش حول مصداقية الحديث او الخطرفة التي تكتب ونكون علي استعداد
لخسارة اقرب الاقربين لنا لندافع عن فكرة هذا او ذاك
مع علمنا بان حديثهم مجرد ملهاة وجهل
..
اصبحت المصالح المشتركة والمفردة والغباء هو السائد
في زمن كان يجب ان نكون فيه أفضل بالاف المرات من ازمان غبرت
..
نواصل
...








قلنا الكلام دة قبل اليوم لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي
*

----------


## مرهف

*البدري لم يكن مدرب فاشل بل نتائجه توضح غير ذلك 

اعطاءاً لكل ذو حق حقه 
أقنعني بأنه لم يكن فاشلاً وهات نتائجه التي توضح ذلك؟!

ان اكثر المتالمين لذهابه ليس لانه مدرب كبير ونادم على فراقه 

ولكن اخاف على المريخ عدم استقراره الفني 

 حجة الاستقرار الفني يا طارق لا تعني ان نصمت علي الفشل
الفوضي افضل مليون مرة من الركون في استقرار الفشل
هنالك صحفيين من خارج صحيفة المريخ مريخاب 
لا يمكن ان ننكر لهم مريخيتهم لانهم لا يكتبون في صحيفة المريخ 
المواقف اثبتت لنا عكس ذلك
مع انني لم انكر لاحد مريخيته بل قلت انهم يسوقون مقالاتهم بغطاء الكتابة من اجل المريخ
مع ان المريخ لم يستفد من كتاباتهم شيئا فهم وحدهم المستفيدون
وانا عندما اشرت لهم لم اجزم بانهم كلهم بل قلت البعض
والمواقف اثبتت لنا ان البعض يكتب كتاباته 
وماذا يعني ان اكون مريخيا واكون اداة لتغييب العقول
وان اكتب من اجل مصلحتي فقط
وان لا انتقد اوجه القصور بحجة الحفاظ علي الاستقرار
وان لا انتقثد اوجه القصور حتي احافظ علي مكانتي في حيز اعضاء مجلس الادارة
وانا لا انتقد كي افوز بود اعضاء الجهاز الفني ودائرة الكرة
وان لا انتقد حتي اصبح المهيمن والمستشار 
وان لا انتقد حياء من صديقي لانه مديرا للدائرة او عضوا فيها
ووووووو
...
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*لي عودة بعد الصلاة ان شاء الله
...

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*اخى مرتضى دياب شايفك عاصر على مزمل ابو القاسم 
شديد ياخ والله مزمل ده نحن مابنرضى فيه على الاطلاق
دا قاهر الجلافيط بخافو منو خوفهم من الحضرى مزمل ده
بكتب بى واقعيه ومحب متبتل فى عشق الزعيم ولا يخاف
ولا يغيب لو كان الزعيم هازما او مهزوما لزا لاحظت فى مشاركاتك
فى هذا البوست لم تورد غيره 
العزيز مرهف كما قلت لك سابقا الشفافيه هى مربط الفرس
كلامك ده لايخرج من كونه رد فعل لفعل حالى وهو هروب البدرى
الذى لم تكن من انصاره وكما تريد منا ان لانتبع اهواء اعمده الراي
سمى لنا وجيب من الارشيف قول سلك طبل للبدرى بتاريخ كدى
واليوم قال ده اقل من المريخ فى عامود اليوم وهكذا 
واياهو حال الاعلام حب بى عمل فى اي مكان انا اكتب رأي بحيث
لا يؤثر على مبيعاتى قوتى معاش اولادى .. المريخ ده بدفع ليهم
يا اخوانا نكون واقعيين ومهلا مرهف احسبك زعلان شديد ليس الا
واحده واحده سوقها 
*

----------


## فرينكو

*ما الفرق بينى وبين اى صحفى حتى يكون هذا الصحفى قدوة لى بمعنى يمشينى حسب هواه ولماذا منحناهم هذه الفرصة واليوم نريد ان ننقلب عليهم
معلوم ان الاعلام الرياضى فى السودان لا صلة له بالرياضة بل هو اعلام ونسه ومكايدات بين المريخاب والهلالاب  واقرب للصحافة الاجتماعية وفى رايى لا يمكن ان نطلب من صحفى المريخ الخروج من هذه القاعدة لاننا كمشجعين دايرين هذا النوع من الكتابات وإلا لماذا صبرنا كل هذه السنين 
اتمنى ان لا يكون موضوع البدرى سببا فى تشتيت الاسرة المريخية
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

اخى مرتضى دياب شايفك عاصر على مزمل ابو القاسم 
شديد ياخ والله مزمل ده نحن مابنرضى فيه على الاطلاق
دا قاهر الجلافيط بخافو منو خوفهم من الحضرى مزمل ده
بكتب بى واقعيه ومحب متبتل فى عشق الزعيم ولا يخاف
ولا يغيب لو كان الزعيم هازما او مهزوما لزا لاحظت فى مشاركاتك
فى هذا البوست لم تورد غيره 
العزيز مرهف كما قلت لك سابقا الشفافيه هى مربط الفرس
كلامك ده لايخرج من كونه رد فعل لفعل حالى وهو هروب البدرى
الذى لم تكن من انصاره وكما تريد منا ان لانتبع اهواء اعمده الراي
سمى لنا وجيب من الارشيف قول سلك طبل للبدرى بتاريخ كدى
واليوم قال ده اقل من المريخ فى عامود اليوم وهكذا 
واياهو حال الاعلام حب بى عمل فى اي مكان انا اكتب رأي بحيث
لا يؤثر على مبيعاتى قوتى معاش اولادى .. المريخ ده بدفع ليهم
يا اخوانا نكون واقعيين ومهلا مرهف احسبك زعلان شديد ليس الا
واحده واحده سوقها 



 تحياتي 
لكم دينكم ولي دين
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ومعليش يامرهف عرجنا ليك في البوست اعفي لينا
وياصديقي كشا انحنحنا مالنا ومال يغيظ الجلافيط انحنا نقعد نبراي الجلافيط ونخلي فريقنا
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*حبيبي الغالي مرهف قبل سنة انا كتبت الكلام حتي تذكر حظرت علي الدخول وجمدت حسابي وأتهمتني (الشر برا وبعيد اني هلالاب مدسوس) المهم ان تعرف أخيرا خير ان لاتعرف
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

البدري لم يكن مدرب فاشل بل نتائجه توضح غير ذلك 

اعطاءاً لكل ذو حق حقه 
أقنعني بأنه لم يكن فاشلاً وهات نتائجه التي توضح ذلك؟!
...



دي مكابرة يا مرهف !!!








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ان اكثر المتالمين لذهابه ليس لانه مدرب كبير ونادم على فراقه









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 
ولكن اخاف على المريخ عدم استقراره الفني 

حجة الاستقرار الفني يا طارق لا تعني ان نصمت علي الفشل
الفوضي افضل مليون مرة من الركون في استقرار الفشل 
...



ليس هذه حجة فهذا ما حدث في كل السنين الاخيرة 
البدري ليس فاشل ونحن للاسف نستعجل الاحكام 
ولا نصبر ونستعجل النتائج وهذه هي علتنا







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

هنالك صحفيين من خارج صحيفة المريخ مريخاب









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لا يمكن ان ننكر لهم مريخيتهم لانهم لا يكتبون في صحيفة المريخ 
المواقف اثبتت لنا عكس ذلك
مع انني لم انكر لاحد مريخيته بل قلت انهم يسوقون مقالاتهم بغطاء الكتابة من اجل المريخ
مع ان المريخ لم يستفد من كتاباتهم شيئا فهم وحدهم المستفيدون
وانا عندما اشرت لهم لم اجزم بانهم كلهم بل قلت البعض
والمواقف اثبتت لنا ان البعض يكتب كتاباته 
وماذا يعني ان اكون مريخيا واكون اداة لتغييب العقول
وان اكتب من اجل مصلحتي فقط
وان لا انتقد اوجه القصور بحجة الحفاظ علي الاستقرار
وان لا انتقثد اوجه القصور حتي احافظ علي مكانتي في حيز اعضاء مجلس الادارة
وانا لا انتقد كي افوز بود اعضاء الجهاز الفني ودائرة الكرة
وان لا انتقد حتي اصبح المهيمن والمستشار 
وان لا انتقد حياء من صديقي لانه مديرا للدائرة او عضوا فيها
ووووووو
...



هنالك ظلم كبير و انتقاد لاذع للصحفيين وانا اعلم من تعنيهم بكلامك هذا 
اعتقد ان الصحفيين لديهم ايجابيات كما لديهم سلبيات 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shdaad
					

حبيبي الغالي مرهف قبل سنة انا كتبت الكلام حتي تذكر حظرت علي الدخول وجمدت حسابي وأتهمتني (الشر برا وبعيد اني هلالاب مدسوس) المهم ان تعرف أخيرا خير ان لاتعرف



تحياتي شداد
انا لا اذكر قد يكون هنالك سبب اخر
واعتذر لك عن ما حدث سابقا
...





دي مكابرة يا مرهف !!!



 يا غالي حتي وان كنت مكابر أكيد لدي نقطة محددة لا استطيع ان اكابر بعدها
دعنا نتحدث بلغة الارقام اثبت لي ان البدري ليس فاشلاً وسأثبت لك انه فاشلاً
مع ان الكثيرون يوافقونني الرأي حول فشل البدري حتي الاهلاوية
الذين ما أن سمعوا بان البدري قد هرب من المريخ
حتي ابتهلوا لله ان لايعود للأهلي من جديد
ويمكنك مراجعة المواقع المصرية وقراءة التعليقات






نحن للاسف نستعجل الاحكام 
ولا نصبر ونستعجل النتائج وهذه هي علتنا



نحن لا نستعجل النتائج لكن هنالك مثل
يقول الخريف اللين من بشايرو بين







هنالك ظلم كبير و انتقاد لاذع للصحفيين وانا اعلم من تعنيهم بكلامك هذا 



لم تصدق يا طارق انك لم تعلم عمن اتحدث
لانني لم احدد صحفي بعينه وهذا فيه ظلم لي
وفي نفس الوقت انا لم اعمم بل قلت البعض





اعتقد ان الصحفيين لديهم ايجابيات كما لديهم سلبيات



وانا تهمني سلبياتهم لانها طغت علي الايجابيات ان وجدت
...
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرينكو
					

ما الفرق بينى وبين اى صحفى حتى يكون هذا الصحفى قدوة لى بمعنى يمشينى حسب هواه



أنا أيضاً اسأل نفس السؤال






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ومعليش يامرهف عرجنا ليك في البوست اعفي لينا
وياصديقي كشا انحنحنا مالنا ومال يغيظ الجلافيط انحنا نقعد نبراي الجلافيط ونخلي فريقنا



جميعنا انجرف خلف الشماتة بالجلافيط ونسينا المريخ وحده يكابد الازمات






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

قلنا الكلام دة قبل اليوم لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي



اليوم هنالك حياة فيمن تنادي
اكتب فان لم تجد من يهتم اليوم ستجده غدا ان شاء الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

العزيز مرهف كما قلت لك سابقا الشفافيه هى مربط الفرس
كلامك ده لايخرج من كونه رد فعل لفعل حالى وهو هروب البدرى
الذى لم تكن من انصاره وكما تريد منا ان لانتبع اهواء اعمده الراي
سمى لنا وجيب من الارشيف قول سلك طبل للبدرى بتاريخ كدى
واليوم قال ده اقل من المريخ فى عامود اليوم وهكذا 
واياهو حال الاعلام حب بى عمل فى اي مكان انا اكتب رأي بحيث
لا يؤثر على مبيعاتى قوتى معاش اولادى .. المريخ ده بدفع ليهم
يا اخوانا نكون واقعيين ومهلا مرهف احسبك زعلان شديد ليس الا
واحده واحده سوقها 



عند الكتابة بشفافية اكثر كما تريد يا حبيب
يصبح الامر خرج عن طوره من مرحلة الانتقاد لمرحلة التشهير
والهدف اساسا الانتباه للمريخ بعيدا عن التدليل باسماء محددة
صدقني لن تحتاج ان اثبت لك صدق تحليلي او ما كتبت يمكنك 
للحظات المرور علي مواقع الصحف وقرائة الاعمدة ستدرك وحدك 
ان هنالك تناقض في المبادئي
وستجد خلاف ما كنت تقرأه قبل ايام
...
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*جوهرّْ   القضيّْه  هو  أن  الفارق كبير

جداً  بين  إعلامنا  وإعلام  الهلال  لصالح

الأخير   .

إعلام الهلال إعلام  يعمل  لمصلحة  ناديه

ولتحطيم ا لمريخ وإحباط  لاعبيه  وجماهيره

بطريقه  منظمه وبتنسيق تام  بين  كل الصحف

الزرقاء  وكأنها  جميعاً  صحيفةً  واحده .

إعلام  الهلال  نجح  بتفوق  ظاهر على إعلام

المريخ فى  تحقيق أهدافه  وحتى لا  ألقى

القول جزافاً  ألم  ينجح إعلام الهلال  فى تحطيم

وارغو  بكل  نجوميته لمجرد  تسجيله فى المريخ ؟

ألم  ينجحوا فى  تخويف النفطي  بإنهم سيقومون

بكسر  قدمه  للدرجه  التى بعثت  الرعب  فى

نفسه  حيث كان يلعب  على الواقف  ودون

إحتكاك  مع  الخصوم  حتى  رحيله  .

ألم يرعبوه بالإتهام بكشف  أوراق  الهلال

لأندية  بلده  ؟

هل  نسيتم  ما  قالوهعن  مقصورة المريخ  ؟

هل  نسيتم  تأليب  أئمة  المساجد  فى صفقة

وارغو؟

هل نسيتم  ما  تعرض  له  راجى  ؟

هل  نسيتم ما تعرض ويتعرض له الحضرى؟

ألم  يكن  لكل  هذه  الأحداث  تأثيرها البالغ

على مسيرة  المريخ  ؟

ماذا  فعل إعلام المريخ  لمواجهة ذلك  ؟

لماذا الشتات والخلاف دائما بين  صحفىّ

المريخ  ولا  نجدمثل  ذلك  بين صحفىّ

الهلال ؟

صحفى المريخ منقسمون بين مؤيد  ومعارض

ومن  يعارض يفرح  لهزيمة المريخ وإخفاقاته

الإداريه  فقط  ليثبت أنه على  حق   !

لماذا لم  تفعل  صحف  المريخ  مع لاعبى

الهلال ما  فعله صحفىّ الهلال مع  لاعبى

المريخ  ؟

لماذا تحطم وارغو   ولم  يتحطم سادومبا ؟

كتبت عن  إعلام المريخ  منّ  قبل  كما  لم

يكتب  أحد  ولعدة سنين   فما الفائده ؟

إعلام  المريخ  سادتى  يحتاج  لأن  يستفيق

ويفكر  فى  مصلحةالكيان وأن  يكون  نداً  على

الأقل لإعلام الخصم  وهذا  لنّْ  يتسنى لهم مالم

ينسوا خصوماتهم  وتفرقهم  و تقديم  مصالحهم

الشخصيه  على  مصالح  الكيان وأن  يتركوا إرضاء

الذات  لإرضاء الكيان  .

وسلامتكم  .
*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*اخي العزيز مرهف نتفق معك بان الاعلام المريخي متخبط ويلعب الكثير من الادوار السلبية لكن للاعلام ادوار ايجابية لاتخطئها العين فاياعزيزي نحن مشكلتنا تدور في محاور مجتمعة من الادارة حتي اصغر مريخي .
 صحيح اننا جعلنا من عقولنا اسري للقلم الاحمر الذي لم نجد معه الراي السديد والحكمة التائهة عن بعض الكتاب الحمر.
 اصابنا اعلامنا باالخوف والوجل لتخبطه في الراي المعبر عن اهل القبيلة الحمراء.
 هذا الاعلام الذي مارفع عن الزعيم ظلمآ وقع عليه من اعلام الفوالة.
 وهناك من كتاب الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلافيـــــــــ  ـــــــــط من يمسي بزم الزعيم ويصبح علي لعلن خاشه واعلامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـنا يمارس دور المتفرج السازج الزي تغيب عنه التفاصيل المهمة.
 الي متي يظل الاعلام الاحمر لايحرك الاحداث المهمة في البيت المريخي واقرب مثال لهذا.
 استقالة البدري التي فقرو لها فاههم باالدهشة البليدة.
 انه قدر الزعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيم الذي ابتلاه الله بكتاب لاحول لهم ولاقوة .
 حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.:hdown:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يكفيهم فقط الفجوة التي صنعوها بين الجماهير واللاعبين بكتاباتهم السالبة وإتهاماتهم المتكررة للاعبين بالإستهتار وإنعدام الغيرة والتخاذل وغيرها من الإتهامات ... وستظل هذه نقطة سوداء في تاريخ الإعلام الرياضي المريخي ...

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

جوهرّْ   القضيّْه  هو  أن  الفارق كبير

جداً  بين  إعلامنا  وإعلام  الهلال  لصالح

الأخير   .

إعلام الهلال إعلام  يعمل  لمصلحة  ناديه

ولتحطيم ا لمريخ وإحباط  لاعبيه  وجماهيره

بطريقه  منظمه وبتنسيق تام  بين  كل الصحف

الزرقاء  وكأنها  جميعاً  صحيفةً  واحده .

إعلام  الهلال  نجح  بتفوق  ظاهر على إعلام

المريخ فى  تحقيق أهدافه  وحتى لا  ألقى

القول جزافاً  ألم  ينجح إعلام الهلال  فى تحطيم

وارغو  بكل  نجوميته لمجرد  تسجيله فى المريخ ؟

ألم  ينجحوا فى  تخويف النفطي  بإنهم سيقومون

بكسر  قدمه  للدرجه  التى بعثت  الرعب  فى

نفسه  حيث كان يلعب  على الواقف  ودون

إحتكاك  مع  الخصوم  حتى  رحيله  .

ألم يرعبوه بالإتهام بكشف  أوراق  الهلال

لأندية  بلده  ؟

هل  نسيتم  ما  قالوهعن  مقصورة المريخ  ؟

هل  نسيتم  تأليب  أئمة  المساجد  فى صفقة

وارغو؟

هل نسيتم  ما  تعرض  له  راجى  ؟

هل  نسيتم ما تعرض ويتعرض له الحضرى؟

ألم  يكن  لكل  هذه  الأحداث  تأثيرها البالغ

على مسيرة  المريخ  ؟

ماذا  فعل إعلام المريخ  لمواجهة ذلك  ؟

لماذا الشتات والخلاف دائما بين  صحفىّ

المريخ  ولا  نجدمثل  ذلك  بين صحفىّ

الهلال ؟

صحفى المريخ منقسمون بين مؤيد  ومعارض

ومن  يعارض يفرح  لهزيمة المريخ وإخفاقاته

الإداريه  فقط  ليثبت أنه على  حق   !

لماذا لم  تفعل  صحف  المريخ  مع لاعبى

الهلال ما  فعله صحفىّ الهلال مع  لاعبى

المريخ  ؟

لماذا تحطم وارغو   ولم  يتحطم سادومبا ؟

كتبت عن  إعلام المريخ  منّ  قبل  كما  لم

يكتب  أحد  ولعدة سنين   فما الفائده ؟

إعلام  المريخ  سادتى  يحتاج  لأن  يستفيق

ويفكر  فى  مصلحةالكيان وأن  يكون  نداً  على

الأقل لإعلام الخصم  وهذا  لنّْ  يتسنى لهم مالم

ينسوا خصوماتهم  وتفرقهم  و تقديم  مصالحهم

الشخصيه  على  مصالح  الكيان وأن  يتركوا إرضاء

الذات  لإرضاء الكيان  .

وسلامتكم  .



 كبيرنا العم الزبير 
تحياتي احترامي وعميق شكري
فقد لخصت جوهر القضية فماذا عساي ان اقول بعد قولك 
كفيت واوفيت وكتبت ما عجزت ان اسطره بمثل هذه السلاسة
...
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زاكي الدين الصادق
					

اخي العزيز مرهف نتفق معك بان الاعلام المريخي متخبط ويلعب الكثير من الادوار السلبية لكن للاعلام ادوار ايجابية لاتخطئها العين فاياعزيزي نحن مشكلتنا تدور في محاور مجتمعة من الادارة حتي اصغر مريخي .
 صحيح اننا جعلنا من عقولنا اسري للقلم الاحمر الذي لم نجد معه الراي السديد والحكمة التائهة عن بعض الكتاب الحمر.
 اصابنا اعلامنا باالخوف والوجل لتخبطه في الراي المعبر عن اهل القبيلة الحمراء.
 هذا الاعلام الذي مارفع عن الزعيم ظلمآ وقع عليه من اعلام الفوالة.
 وهناك من كتاب الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلافيـــــــــ  ـــــــــط من يمسي بزم الزعيم ويصبح علي لعلن خاشه واعلامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـنا يمارس دور المتفرج السازج الزي تغيب عنه التفاصيل المهمة.
 الي متي يظل الاعلام الاحمر لايحرك الاحداث المهمة في البيت المريخي واقرب مثال لهذا.
 استقالة البدري التي فقرو لها فاههم باالدهشة البليدة.
 انه قدر الزعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيم الذي ابتلاه الله بكتاب لاحول لهم ولاقوة .
 حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.:hdown:



 تحياتي زاكي
انه اعلام السادية 
لا يريد للجماهير ان تستفيق 
الحقيقة المؤلمة جدا ان المريخ اصبح بلا وجيع
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

يكفيهم فقط الفجوة التي صنعوها بين الجماهير واللاعبين بكتاباتهم السالبة وإتهاماتهم المتكررة للاعبين بالإستهتار وإنعدام الغيرة والتخاذل وغيرها من الإتهامات ... وستظل هذه نقطة سوداء في تاريخ الإعلام الرياضي المريخي ...




 والله ما يتهمون به اللاعبين يغرقون هم في لجته
أشد ما يحزنني يا غالي
هو انبهار بعضنا بما يكتبونه وتغييب عقليتهم مع سبق الاصرار والترصد
وقد تجد من يقاتلك من أجل ان يثبت لك انهم الصاح وانت الخطأ
...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يجب ان نفرق بين الصحفي المريخي الحقيقي الذي يخاف على المريخ ويعمل على نصرته والوقوف ضد اعدائه وبين الصحفي الذي يشمت في المريخ مهزوما ويقلل من انجازاته وهو منتصرا ومنتقدا بسلبية ضده
مزمل وسلك وهيثم صديق وياسر المنا وعبدالباقي شيخ ادريس ومامون ابوشيبه من طيبة المجموعة الاولى ومعهم كثر بينما المجموعة التانية تتمثل في مثال عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق وابراهيم عبد الرحيم وابوعاقله اماسا واخرين على شاكلتهم
لانظلم الصحفيين المريخيين كلهم ياصفوة

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أخي مرهف ألسنا نحن جزء من هذه الأزمة ؟ . . . ألم نصمت عما يكتب عن المريخ سواء من إعلامه أو من الآخرين ؟ . . . ألم نهتف كمل كمل يا مزمل ؟ . . . نحن جزء من الأزمة و جزء أصيل و ليس لنا أن نعفي أنفسنا و نهاجم الآخرين . . . كلنا قصرنا في حق المريخ و صمتنا تجاه ما يفعل به حتى هان على الجميع . . .  وليس ما قاله سكرتير لجنة التحكيم  من أن تصريحات هؤلاء لن تهز فينا شعرة ببعيد . . . ونحن نقرأ و نصمت . . . نحن شركاء فيما يحدث فلنلم أنفسنا أولاً ثم بعد ذلك نسعى لتقويم الآخرين
و لك تحياتي
*

----------


## الصادق

*من زمان . من زماااااااان . قلنا مشكلة المريخ فى هشاشة إعلامه وضبابية أقلامه والأجندة السياسية الراعفة بمداد من دم لدى بعض كتابه ، ليس هذا فحسب ولكن هوانه على مشجعيه أغرى الآخرين بإستهدافه ومحاولة القفز فوق تاريخه . لم أرى فى حياتى مجلس إدارة يجتهد فى الإرتقاء بناديه ويلاقى الأذى من صحافته مثل ما يلاقى مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ وهنا يكمن الفرق بين كتاب الهلال الذين يصنعون من الفسيخ شربات وكتاب المريخ العاجزين عن خوض معركتهم الأصلية والمتفرغين للإساءة المستمرة لمجلس الإدارة والتقليل من شأنه أمام خصومه وقاعدته فى صورة بعيدة عن قيم الرجولة والنخوة والنصرة . لقد إنتقلت عدوى ضعف كتاب المريخ وإنهزامهم أمام قضايا النادى الكبير إلى جماهير النادى التى فقدت ثقتها فى مجلس إدارتها وفى لاعبيها وأصبحت للأسف تحركها أقلام الهلال يمنة ويسرة وكل ذلك بسبب سلبية إعلام المريخ وكتابه أمثال حافظ خوجلى وأبو بكر عابدين وإبراهيم عبد الرحيم وعبد المجيد وبقية مجموعة تصفية الحسابات الشهيرة الطائش سهمها بين السياسة وعدم الكياسة . ولا تخلو المنتديات من هذا الفيروس الذى سوف يعصف بالمريخ ويجعله لقمة سائغة فى فم أعدائه . 
*

----------

